# SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUBS "GET SOME AIR " RIDE 2-11-2018



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 28, 2018)

SKIDKINGS! LETS RIDE! MARK YOU CALENDERS..SUNDAY FEBRUARY 11TH. LETS GET SOME AIR RIDE,MEET AT THE VALLEY TAVERN 11AM IN THE MORNING .. YOU KNOW THE DRILL...MEET ,GREET ,EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND RIDE ... RAIN OR SHINE THE SKIDKINGS RIDE !


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll be there......


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2018)

Have a great ride guys!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 30, 2018)




----------

